

Scripts from over 10,000 movies - alias_unknown
http://www.springfieldspringfield.co.uk/movie_scripts.php

======
daturkel
There have been more than a few occasions when I've needed to review a movie
script to quote it for a paper, only to find that it's quite different from
what I'm seeing in the movie. Are these transcripts from the films, or scripts
used to shoot the film (which may be improvised on, rewritten on the spot,
etc.?).

~~~
bangbang
These are certainly not what's used to shoot the movie. These appear to be
closed captioned data from the films.

~~~
jamesbrownuhh
TV closed captions at that, going by the occasional lines of material from
adverts/promos appearing mid-script.

Nice resource, though.

------
austinstorm
Tragically, not scripts. Transcripts from closed-captioning.

